# 9 month old German Shepherd Female Cross



## Blake Hellewell (Aug 7, 2016)

Hey guys this is my 9 month old German Shepherd cross with Malimute looking dog not really sure what she is 100% but she looks the majority German Shepherd. The last time we weighed her she was 62 pounds. She is very short and doesn't look very big compared to my Siberian Husky. What are your guys thoughts, will she grow taller?? I am hoping she will get as tall as him and reach 80 pounds.


----------



## Mary Beth (Apr 17, 2010)

:wub: she's lovely and your husky also! She still has a lot of growing to do, so she will get bigger and taller.


----------

